# Blanket suckling



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

So I have notice every so often Capone has a good amount of his Blanket all bunched up between his paws and shoved in his mouth sucking on it, it is so dam cute. Of course the camera is never handy.

Just wondering if anyone know why dogs do this?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Rvent said:


> So I have notice every so often Capone has a good amount of his Blanket all bunched up between his paws and shoved in his mouth sucking on it, it is so dam cute. Of course the camera is never handy.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone know why dogs do this?


Yep...Zuri loves her "baby" which is what we call it. We tell her "Werrzerr baby Zu?" and she goes and grabs a wad of fluffy blanket (she has her own, because...it's kinda gross).


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Charlie does it, too. No idea why but eh whatever we all do weird things I guess.. She also sucks on nothing in her sleep.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

My male Leo, especially after I get home from work and they have had his lovin, jumps on the bed and starts sucking his blanket. Cayenne on the other hand uses her fluffy stuffed cat to suck on.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

murphy sucks, licks and grooms his new kyjen snake. he's obsessed! it's definitely brought out that instinct more than any other toy I've given him


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I know at least 5 dogs that do this and 2 cats. I've been told its either a vitamin deficiency or just an endorphin release relating to when they were babies.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

Rvent said:


> So I have notice every so often Capone has a good amount of his Blanket all bunched up between his paws and shoved in his mouth sucking on it, it is so dam cute. Of course the camera is never handy.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone know why dogs do this?


I do this with my blanket too. Fortunately, no one has gotten a photo of me either. :lol:


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Natalie, when can Zuri come to visit? So beautiful!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

My mastiff and my cat do this. I have been told it is because they were removed from their mother too soon as a puppy/kitten. It is true for my cat (she was orphaned) but not having history on my mastiff as a puppy, I don't know if its true for him or not. Could be, lots of BYB's try to sell their animals as soon as possible.


----------

